# Dirt II Coupon



## mhe306428 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich hab zu meiner 5870 einen Coupon für Dirt II dazubekommen, doch weiß jemand woher ich das Spiel jetzt bekomme ?

MFG

Seite 2.. Anleitung


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, erstmal solltest du bis zum Release warten, dann kannst du es dir runterladen.

so far


----------



## mhe306428 (3. Dezember 2009)

danke 

ich dachte dirt II ist bereits verfügbar :S ?


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja, für Konsolen, für PC kommts im Januar oder Februar, musst mal gucken, steht aber schon fest mein ich.

so far


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

ja ne is klar 

Steam runter landen, key eingeben und runter laden.
Nix Januar/Februar. Es ist schon da und morgen im Handel zu kaufen


----------



## midnight (3. Dezember 2009)

Ui, sollte ich mich so vertan haben? Ok mein Fehler, hab das verwechselt. Assasins Creed 2 kommt erst im Februar. Asche auf mein Haupt...

so far


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Das kann sein. 
Assasins Creed 2 ist für Console raus, aber für PC erst Anfang nächsten Jahres. Aber Dirt 2 ist schon zu haben.
Welcome to Steam

-Client runter laden
-acc an legen
-"Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren"
und ab dafür


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2009)

Bei Dirt 2 steht zwar der Release sei heute, aber Steam hat es noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## basic123 (4. Dezember 2009)

noch 6 Stunden


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt geht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## basic123 (5. Dezember 2009)

Boah, ich bin gerade richtig sauer. Ich habe das Spiel bereits  runtergeladet und das erste Rennen gefahren. Danach wollte ich Steam von meinem PC haben. Und was macht dieses Drecksprogramm? Es deinstalliert Dirt2 ebenfalls.Erstmal wieder 2,5 Stunden Spiel laden.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ok, nochmal für Anfänger. Das Spiel ist an Steam bzw. an dein Konto von Steam gebunden. Das Spiel wird also nurfunktionieren, wenn Steam installiert und gestartet ist und du dich angemeldet hast, online oder offline.


----------



## yello7676 (5. Dezember 2009)

cool ich habe mir heute die 5850 von XFX bestellt auch mit einen Dirt 2 coupon freu mich schon auf das game


----------



## midnight (5. Dezember 2009)

basic123 schrieb:


> Boah, ich bin gerade richtig sauer. Ich habe das Spiel bereits  runtergeladet und das erste Rennen gefahren. Danach wollte ich Steam von meinem PC haben. Und was macht dieses Drecksprogramm? Es deinstalliert Dirt2 ebenfalls.Erstmal wieder 2,5 Stunden Spiel laden.



Selbst schuld. Steht groß und breit auf der Hülle (und in den AGBs die du akzeptiert hast), dass für das Spiel Steam benötigt wird.

so far


----------



## mhe306428 (5. Dezember 2009)

So für alle denen das ganze ein wenig Kopfzerbrechen gemacht hat wie das ganze funktioniert, hab ich mir gedacht ich mach eine kurze "Anleitung" wie es geht.

Also als 1. Steam herunterladen,
dann einen Account machen (Benutzerdaten merken, ohne diese könnt ihr später nicht mehr auf das Spiel zugreifen, da es an den Account gebunden ist, vl gibt es da zwar auch seine Mittel und Wege, aber darüber bin ich nicht informiert)

Nun geht ihr auf die Registerkarte Meine Spiele und dort dann unter "Ein Produkt bei Steam aktivieren ..."

Dann klickt ihr erstmal einmal auf Weiter.
Dann lest ihr euch den Nutzungsvertrag durch und sagt wenn Ihr einverstanden seit "ich Stimme zu"

Dann gebt ihr den Code unten ein.

Steam erkennt automatisch das es sich um Dirt II handelt. 
nun müsst ihr noch ein paar mal weiter drücken und Steam ladet bereits Dirt II herunter. 

Ich habe noch ein paar Screenshots hinzugefügt um das ganze zu verdeutlichen.

Falls es noch fragen gibt. Stellt sie in den Thread oder schreibts mir eine PN.

Greetz


----------

